
Three Things We Don’t Understand About Climate Change - Red_Tarsius
https://medium.com/@aarnegranlund/three-things-we-dont-understand-about-climate-change-c59338a1c435
======
titojankowski
What are things we _do_ understand about climate change?

Here's our project on github, the first open API of atmospheric carbon dioxide
data: [https://github.com/giving-a-fuck-about-climate-
change](https://github.com/giving-a-fuck-about-climate-change)

It's powered by NOAA data from Mauna Loa Observatory.

